

Show HN: Just finished my portfolio. - diskerror

Link: TrevorTwells.com<p>Any feedback would be appreciated, thanks!
======
joshcrowder
Hi Trevor, its a little plain for me, the project page is good but adding a
little colour and a few fonts will make it stand out more

